# whats your thoughts on Ibanez artcore series



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am wondering about these guitars, old ibanez guitars can bring some big dollars., are these artcore guitars just cheapo china brand guitars,similar to jay turser models.. or are they cheap but well worth every dollar.. never played one, some look really nice.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Rick31797 said:


> I am wondering about these guitars, old ibanez guitars can bring some big dollars., are these artcore guitars just cheapo china brand guitars,similar to jay turser models.. or are they cheap but well worth every dollar.. never played one, some look really nice.


Might need to be a bit more specific..there are a load of artcore models.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I dont have any model in mind, just mean in general, any model,.. but did seea nice semi-hollowbody and was wondering i guess build quality..pickups.. maybe somebody has one here,


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I think they are a lower quality guitar, fairly well made but using less expensive tuners, pickups etc. If you can find one of the old (up 'til mid 2000s) Artstar guitars, grab it....these were really good, but started getting too pricey; they stopped production and replaced with Artcore models. I really regret not buying an Artstar "335" type at 50% off ($700): it played as well as anything I've ever played in the $1000 -$1500 range.


----------



## Alex Csank (Jul 22, 2010)

I have seen quite a few which have either warped necks, warped bodies (the top wood is thin and doesn't have much support near the neck) or broken headstocks. They seem nice, but I really think (in general) they may be too frail.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I have often heard they compare favourably to Epiphone. I was especially impressed by an AK80 model I once tried. Also an AG75 I noodled on had the edge over an Epiphone ES175, which wasn't to bad either. On TheGearPage it has been said that a change in electronics can improve the sound. The standard pups are ceramic, which makes them a bit bright.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've had an AF95 for just over two years ago.
It's a full hollow, and was a great price--they went up a couple of weeks later, so I got it at a good time.

I'm very happy with it.

It isn't as nice as some more expensive archtops I've played, but it was the one I liked best in its price range.
I've had not problems at all with it.

SO it depends on what you want.

The higher end Artcores are very nice.
The mid range ones, like mine are quite nice, and I am very happy with it.
the lower end ones are hit & miss. I've played nice ones and not so nice ones.

So there is a wide range of price & quality. The higher end ones are better made than the mid & lower priced ones, and the mid ones are better made than the lower end ones, but you can get a good one at all levels.

The highest end ones re the signature models--and they are worth it, if you are a serious player.

As far as semi hollows, the John Scofield model is very nice.
I'd like one--they play very well.

Me?
I mostly play at home as a hobby, for fun.
So it's great for that, and every now & then at church too.
But that's more likely to be my S&P 12 string or my bass.

So what do you want it for?
What are you willing to spend?

Look around, don't be afraid.



Alex Csank said:


> I have seen quite a few which have either warped necks, warped bodies (the top wood is thin and doesn't have much support near the neck) or broken headstocks. They seem nice, but I really think (in general) they may be too frail.


The top on mine is not thin, it's thicker than a Godin 5th Avenue, and made of stronger wood.
I like the 5th Avenues as well though, but the Kingpin ones--with pickups, weren't out yet and I am hard on satin finishes, and they cost more than I spent on my AF95, those are among the reasons I went with the AF95--and I love the sound.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I am looking for a friend, he wants a semi or hollow body electric, and has seen a few artcore on kjiji forsale..He doesnt gig ,just jams with friends, so maybe it would not be a too bad a buy for him.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> As far as semi hollows, the John Scofield model is very nice.
> I'd like one--they play very well.


The Scofield model is one of the nicest semi hollows I have ever played...but it was ~ $2200.00 (new) IIRC

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I have an AG-75 and it is an excellent guitar in playability, sound, looks and fit and finish. 

What you and your friend should do is read the reviews on these guitars and then decide. I've made it easy for you. Click on the link below and read what longtime musicians have to say about these guitars. I can tell you right now, it is hard to find a bad review from people who have had or have one.

One other thing I can tell you is that with the two humbuckers in these guitars, you can play virtually any kind of music with them; they are NOT just for jazz, country and rockabilly as some people try to claim. Those were the old archtops of years gone by.

Artcore guitars Search | Musician's Friend


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks i will check it out, i agree the newer guitars with the improved pickup design ,they are made for any music u can play.


----------



## the_fender_guy (Jul 22, 2008)

My AG75 is an okay guitar but the pups and tuners need changing and the frets left something to be desired. I put some flat wounds on it and it is a nice enough low cost jazz box which will be better when I feel motivated to do some work on it.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

greco said:


> The Scofield model is one of the nicest semi hollows I have ever played...but it was ~ $2200.00 (new) IIRC
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Well, yeah, but I was covering the spectrum.
Any way, I did see a used one on sale for just under $800 once.

If I'd had the cash, I'd have bought it.


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

the ones i've played have seemed ot be a good value for the moolah...
i've played a couple of "highland" semis that were even a better value


----------



## DrFin (Aug 18, 2012)

I had an '82 Ibanez AS200, Lee Ritenour was in their ads (I didnt see any ads until after I bought it). It was a wonderful companion, versatile, good build. It was stolen out of my basement in 2005 (inside job, friend of stepson.....but I digress) I later bough an AFS75 with vibrato.......quickly sold it...........chunky neck, kind of blah tone.

I got a great deal on a Godin 5th Avenue CW Kingpin II, and love it.............


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I got an AG95 in a trade. I quite like it. Comfortable, playable. Sound is not too bad through a Roland Blues Cube BC30 - had it set up with Flatwound 12s.

I tried a Godin 5th Ave Uptown GT the other week. VERY nice.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The Artcore is good bang for the buck, especially used. I got one in a trade and use it way more than I thought I would. Still shopping for another.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## FrankyNoTone (Feb 27, 2012)

Played around a bit with an AS103 and it seemed to be nice. Not a fan of the traditional burst finish and would have preferred something fresher. Tried a Duesenburg DoubleCat prior to that and yes, an extra $2000 will get you more guitar but not worth it unless the $2000 comes out of the toy money jar.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

I purchased an AG75TDG last spring. I'm not over the moon with it. The guitar looks great, snow white with gold fittings and bigsby. However it just seems like a very mediocre instrument. The pots feel cheap to me, and the whole outside of the instrument is hard plastic, even the back of the neck. Its totally my fault as I tried it out in the shop and it seemed to compare favourably to others in the same price range, and I did have lots of time to examine it. When I got it home I tried to get the jazz tones I wanted out of it, but no luck. Classic buyer's regret. I should have spent more cash for a better instrument.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well, not every guitar is for every guitarist.
This may not help, but the AG75 is near the bottom of the Artcore line (Not the cheapest, but not the middle either...)

They can be nice guitars, but I prefer the 95 or higher ones...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I had an AF 105 NT a couple of years ago that I wish I still had. The materials and workmanship were immaculate and I could find zero flaws in it. It had exquisitly finished, rounded frets on an ebony fretboard on top of a 5 piece neck of well chosen hardwoods. The body was beautifully grained maple with rosewood knobs and matching maple pickguard. The machine heads were precision and it came with both wooden and metal bridges with a rosewood tailpiece. It was truly a first rate guitar that I would compare with higher end Gibsons.

And it was made in China. The difference was that they had them constructed with the best woods by hand picked artisans under strict quality control, taking advantage of the cheap labour to reduce costs. For under $1000, it was the bargain of the century in my opinion.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

I like the look of the AS103, but I've never had the opportunity to play one. I might order one at some point. Last time I was in L&M, they had an AS93, but I'm not really fond of blue guitars unless it's a Strat.




Krelf said:


> I purchased an AG75TDG last spring. I'm not over the moon with it. The guitar looks great, snow white with gold fittings and bigsby. However it just seems like a very mediocre instrument. The pots feel cheap to me, and the whole outside of the instrument is hard plastic, even the back of the neck. Its totally my fault as I tried it out in the shop and it seemed to compare favourably to others in the same price range, and I did have lots of time to examine it. When I got it home I tried to get the jazz tones I wanted out of it, but no luck. Classic buyer's regret. I should have spent more cash for a better instrument.


I've read that the stock pickups at that level of the Artcore series can be pretty dull sounding. If you're happy with the playability of the guitar and the body has some life to it, perhaps a pickups/wiring/pots upgrade could breathe new life into the instrument. Having said that, if you don't want to invest any more money into this guitar, I can fully understand that.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a mid 2000's Artcore hollowbody. There's a lot more wood inside mine than I've seen in higher-end hollowbody models. I'm thinking it could have a louder more focussed sound unplugged if it didn't. The pickups are OK, but they're a liittle bassy and low-output. It plays really well however. Very easy to bend, even with heavy gauges. The solid wood bridge gives a classic "woody" sound that was a real change from what I'd previously associated with electrics. Not bad for $500+. They seem well built, with lots of attention to the neck and binding. Replacing the pups, and guts would probably put this guitar more in-line with something in the $1000+ range. I played quite a few of these Artcores bedore buying. Price seemed to have little to do with how well they played or sounded. Having a good ear and knowing what you like is always helpful, but probably more so with budget friendly lines like Squier, Epiphone etc. Thay can be all over the place even with the higher end stuff. This is my model. Same colour and all.

http://www.ibanez.com/HollowBodyGuitars/model-AK95


----------



## Petey D (Sep 8, 2011)

I like the Hollow-Bodied models well enough. They all seem to play really well. The scale and feel of the necks is what apeals to me most about them. Haven't tried any of the other ones. Are there other ones? :shrug:


----------



## Markystang (May 28, 2010)

I had a semi-hollow AS73 for a while that I thought was a very well made, quality instrument. The finish was gorgeous, the neck was straight, and no sharp fret edges(unlike my Mexican strat). The pickups were decent, but not great, and it stayed in tune no problem. 
I only sold it because I found myself not using it as much, and my cousin fell in love with it and pestered me til I sold it to him.


----------

